# 11' Surf Rod Battle, St Croix Mojo vs Daiwa Saltiga



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm looking for a new 11'er that the sweet spot is 5-6oz and a chunk or small head, and these two are at the top of my Budget. 

The Mojo MSC110MHMF2 11' MH power, Mod. Fast action, 3 - 8 lure, 13.6 rod weight
The Daiwa SA-S 1132XHFB XH power, F action, 6 - 10 lure,

both are about the same price, looking for a light weight rod for my Blue Yonder, already have three 8nBs, 1 12' and 2 13'ers, just looking for something when less is just fine and it's easy to load for an old man when he wants to hold one for a while, also like the Tsunami Airwave 11' rated 4-10 and the blue matches the reel  and about $100 less,, as I'm thinking now it's between the AW or Mojo ... but if I get the Mojo then I need the purple 6500 c4 covers so it matches ... grrrrr ... nothing would make the Daiwa pretty but I remember people used to talk about them being really great casting and light but haven't heard much lately


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we can also throw in Tommy's CPS 11 or 12'


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

cant say much but i saw a lot of people using the daiwa at the point this year. So it must be quite nice


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

wow not much action ... thanks tyler ... ok maybe this will help ... 5-6 and bait sweet spot that's easy to load, nice casting, between 11-12' and up to $250


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm gonna toot the Cabelas Predator AGAIN if you are looking for a lightweight rod that can handle any fish. It rates at 3oz but I have thrown 5oz comfortably with no problems whatsoever. I LOVE these rods for 6500 size reels and you can't beat the price for a rod of this quality. It's 11' and at 90 bucks you could buy 2


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've had it on an Okuma Solaris for years and it's not a bad rod either but was looking to step up a level


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I've had it on an Okuma Solaris for years and it's not a bad rod either but was looking to step up a level


What are you looking to step up to? Better feel? What are you look for expectations wise?


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the Saltiga 10' 3-6oz conventional and the Predator conventional nowhere in the same ballpark. My predator it's sweet spot is 2 oz the Saltiga will throw 7 with bait and I think it's best at 4 or 5oz never tried the Mojo so I can't compare it with the Saltiga but the Saltiga is a real nice rod


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Jersey Hunter said:


> I have the Saltiga 10' 3-6oz conventional and the Predator conventional nowhere in the same ballpark. My predator it's sweet spot is 2 oz the Saltiga will throw 7 with bait and I think it's best at 4 or 5oz never tried the Mojo so I can't compare it with the Saltiga but the Saltiga is a real nice rod


The lighter you are able fish the better no matter what rod you use IMO. I'm simply saying the Predator can handle 5oz with no problems if need be. It has good bite detection, a good feel and can handle a very wide range of species for under $100. Can't ask for much more than that unless you absolutely have to have a rod that can handle 6oz or more.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

no 6 would be max but all I seen was spinning rods ... those Solaris rods are decent and can handle 8 being lobbed


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> no 6 would be max but all I seen was spinning rods ... those Solaris rods are decent and can handle 8 being lobbed


They list the predator as a spinning rod but it handles conventionals equally well which is why I bought it. You can go either way!


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> 5-6 and bait sweet spot that's easy to load, nice casting, between 11-12' and up to $250


I have a Rainshadow SUR1505...12' 6"...made for 5-6 and bait...so nice to cast...buy a blank & wrap it in your favorite colors...that's what I'd do. In fact, that's what I did a couple years ago. Absolutely love the rod...


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

If its between those three rods, I would suggest the Mojo. Its pricey but my freind just got one and says it is a great rod.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

DrumintheSuds said:


> They list the predator as a spinning rod but it handles conventionals equally well which is why I bought it. You can go either way!


They use to sell a conventional and a spinning version the one I have is strictly conventional and 3oz you have to lob.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it's going to be a Retirement Gift to Myself


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Jersey Hunter said:


> They use to sell a conventional and a spinning version the one I have is strictly conventional and 3oz you have to lob.


Ahhhh....You have one of the older ones I bet. Is it the the 1 1/4 lb model? The older models I would never dream of throwing more than a 3oz. The newer models have been beefed up slightly although they still "rate" at 3 oz. I have launched a 5 into orbit with the newer model.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ended up getting a 4-7 12' CPS from Tommy ... man it is tiny ... almost afraid to cast it but I'm sure it'll take it


----------

